# Best Film Of All Time?



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

This has probably been done before on here, but I haven't seen it so doesn't count 

What's the best film you've ever seen?

For me - The Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

Blade Runner or 12 Monkeys :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Debbie does Dallas


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Rocky

......Adriaaaaan. That unrecognisable voice is fantastic.....how did he do that ?? :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I tend to like any genre if its a quality movie. First Matrix is a great film the first time you see it, Wonderful Life is THE christmas film. Band of Brothers, although not strictly a film, is by far the best war Epic.

Best animated, best silent etc etc cant choose really but if I was to pick one film off the shelves im looking at (lots of DVDs and VHS) then its *Altered States*.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080360/


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

Band of Brothers - great series

Best films for me: Armageddon + Pearl Harbour 8)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Sleuth


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Citizen Kane,

Rosebud...........


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

once upon a time in america 

westworld 

heat


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Harvey, Bullet, The Green Mile, Twin Town and the original Italian Job are my fave's... couldn't narrow it down much further...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> Band of Brothers - great series


My boxset is signed by some of the original soldiers including Shifty Powers cos I met em in Carentan at the 60th D Day celebrations   Got a photo of me with Shifty as evidence too hehe.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

One flew over the cukoos nest

and recently I thought crash was very good


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

An American Werewolf in London, Leon, The Crow


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

Leg said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Band of Brothers - great series
> ...


yeah i remember you saying in a post a few weeks ago - lucky bugger

i only saw a few when it was on BBC2 a few years ago, but now the FX channel is starting to show the whole series again (cant remember when tho)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Agree, it is a brilliant series.

I bought the 'Over There' boxset last month & was not really blown away - it is OK, but no where near as good.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

J55TTC said:


> One flew over the cukoos nest


Good choice. And Midnight Express from that era.


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

The Good The Bad and The Ugly-Can't beat a good spaghetti western 

From the title it could also be a film about TT's :roll:


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

The Goonies


----------



## feemcg (Apr 28, 2006)

Top Gun!!


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

feemcg said:


> Top Gun!!


You're just getting silly now. Next it will be Cocktail!! :wink: 

I would have to say American Beauty, Pulp Fiction, Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels. Shawshank is definitely up there as well.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

garyc said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > One flew over the cukoos nest
> ...


Couldn't agree more - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest. Book is superb too.


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

mmmm where to i start

The Usual Suspects, 54,The Fog (original),Team America, and many many more.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

There are far too many to choose from.

Blade Runner, Star Wars, Alien & Aliens, Gladiator, The Wizard of Oz & The Terminator, to name but a few.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Just about any film Directed by Ridley Scott...Yes including Thelma and Louise  . But my favorite has to be Black Hawk Down.

Also True Romance.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Full Monty


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

My favourite three that spring to mind are:

The Shawshank Redemption
Goodfellas
The Green Mile


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> *Just about any film Directed by Ridley Scott...Yes including Thelma and Louise  . But my favorite has to be Black Hawk Down.*
> 
> Also True Romance.


Agreed. Ridley Scott has directed some excellent films. Black Hawk Down is certainly one of them.


----------



## il padrino (Apr 6, 2006)

A Bronx Tale - De Niro's first film as director, also starred in it.

Goodfellas - Ray Liottas finest film. Great story and soundtrack.

Donnie Brasco - Cracking Johnny Depp effort (also Pirates of theCaribbean)

Fight Club - Twisted story, fantastic cinematography

Local Hero - Little known film circa 1982, starred Peter Capaldi and Charlton Heston, Sunday afternoon kind of vibe, worth a look.

Ronin - Another De-Niro film, possibly the greatest car chase scene.

Heat - Yet another De Niro film, also with Pacino, Kilmer etc. Good Stuff.

PS I'm not as old as i sound!!

I'll go away now.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

il padrino said:


> A Bronx Tale - De Niro's first film as director, also starred in it.
> 
> Goodfellas - Ray Liottas finest film. Great story and soundtrack.
> 
> ...


U sound like uve probably heard of Altered States, no one else seems to have?


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

The African Queen or Bringing up Baby or Star Wars Episode 5 or...


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I can't choose just one, however, it'd probably be one of these:

Good Will Hunting
A Beautiful Mind
Rain Man
Shine
The Business
Football Factory
Chopper
Forrest Gump
Lock, Stock
High Fidelity.

The list really could go on.....


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

il padrino said:


> Local Hero - Little known film circa 1982, starred Peter Capaldi and Charlton Heston, Sunday afternoon kind of vibe, worth a look.


Didn't a twist a go moped feature heavily in this film?

Mark Knopfler soundtrack?

Am I on the right lines?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Hotel Rwanda, Rabbit Proof Fence, Goodfellas and hundreds more...

Loved Timecop too even though it was poor in acting and story terms - I just have a thing about time travel.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Agree with Band of Brothers - esp good in hi-def - 60gb of joy. Whilst on mini series an other HBO masterpiece is From the Earth to the Moon.

Shawshank - yup and one which has not been mentioned yet..

Fifth Element - acquired taste I know but I love it.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Highlander - everything else ever made is sh*t.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

BreTT said:


> Highlander - everything else ever made is sh*t.


Why was the spanish guy scottish? Never understood why.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> Band of Brothers - great series
> 
> Best films for me: Armageddon + Pearl Harbour 8)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Goodfellas, Garden State, The Empire Strikes Back, Toy Story 2, Ronin, Harvey, It's A Wonderful Life & Some Like It Hot.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

saint said:


> It's A Wonderful Life


Jeez we agree on something, quick restore normality


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

The Butterfly Effect is a quality film as well!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> il padrino said:
> 
> 
> > A Bronx Tale - De Niro's first film as director, also starred in it.
> ...


Oh I have. William Hurt directed by Ken Russell. I went to see it at the cinema when it was first released. V drug inspired, but I did like the bit wher he wakes up naked in the zoo with a dead goat, in his endeavours to get back to man's first primeval thought. Magic mushrooms. :wink:


----------



## il padrino (Apr 6, 2006)

Widget said:


> il padrino said:
> 
> 
> > Local Hero - Little known film circa 1982, starred Peter Capaldi and Charlton Heston, Sunday afternoon kind of vibe, worth a look.
> ...


That's the one, the bike was constantly blatting past the pub, Charlton Hestons character had the nutty therapist, and Mr McKay from Porridge was "Old Ben" who lived on the beach!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

il padrino said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > il padrino said:
> ...


Nope, can't remember it.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Widget said:


> il padrino said:
> 
> 
> > Widget said:
> ...


It's a great film.....


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Shrek (funniest film ever!)

The Sound of Music (for the singalong :lol: )

Pirates of the Caribbean (for Johnny Depp :-* )

A Nun's Tale with Audrey Hepburn

and all the old Clint Eastwood spaghetti westerns......


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Apocalypse Now


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Holy Shit Balls! Where?


----------



## jpmcbrien (Jan 26, 2005)

Agree with many of the fine choices put forward already. One other favourite of mine, Gattaca. Wonderful, small scope sci-fi.

But come on, why on Earth haven't any of you mentioned Ferris Bueller's Day Off?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Lots of those already mentioned but also:

2001 A Space Odyssey
Barry Lyndon
Le Mans
Cyrano De Bergerac
Kelly's Heroes


----------



## Boris71 (May 25, 2004)

Kelly's Heroes, yes!
Dances with Wolves.
The Great Escape
The Good, the Bad and the Ugly.
Saving Private Ryan.


----------

